
MI5 criticised over 'unlawful' use of data gathered - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48597111
======
ncmncm
Ultimately, all surveillance, if used, ends up used for some form of
extortion.

It doesn't matter why it was collected. It's the spooks' counterpart to
"information wants to be Free."

------
ironic_ali
"criticising" is all anyone can do (when they get caught...). They are above
the law.

------
Lio
I’ll believe that the MI5 follows any laws when someone in charge actually
goes to prison for persistent privacy breaches.

Until that time it’s like the drug laws; they only apply if you’re not a Tory
politician.

